# Sheepies on Fly



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Anyone targeting Sheephead on fly? I believe it will be a challenge but why not fish for what's swimming in the water right now, right?


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Not worth your time IMHO. You will be flailing the water into a bloody froth for the most part. Sheepies sometimes hit artificials, but rarely. At least, that's my experience. Most folks use live or fresh dead shrimp, fiddlers. sand fleas, etc., for them.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Can be done. Ive been hearing reports of large schools of sheepies roaming the flats in the sound and people successfully targeting them on the fly in the past. 

Targeting them while they are on structure is probably more difficult but I dont see why it wouldnt work when they are actively feeding on the flats.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Can be done. Ive been hearing reports of large schools of sheepies roaming the flats in the sound and people successfully targeting them on the fly in the past.
> 
> Targeting them while they are on structure is probably more difficult but I dont see why it wouldnt work when they are actively feeding on the flats.


Great post! You know your stuff. I have seen it done on the flats along the icw north of Jacksonville on a crab pattern when the sheepies were in shallow water on the flats. Some of them actually tail like a redfish. Have not seen it done in deep water on structure though.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dont give me too much credit. Ive never done it personally, I just keep my ear to the ground.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for responding folks! My buddy and I have kinda made it a challenge of ours this season. I've seen two caught on fly... one in the Biloxi Marsh casting for redfish and the other blind casting off Dauphin Island.

Not sure we want to compete with the bait guys on structure but wade fishing off the beach or on the inside from a boat on the flats might be worth the frustration. Heck it only takes one, right. We could always switch to conventional if we wanted to make a meal of it.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

i think it is possible.. i have seen some flies in the past to look like shrimp.. hell you could even give the flies a good drenk in gulp liquid before casting.. If trying around structure I would only give it a shot if the bite is hot and they are practically jumping in the boat and following fish to the boat.. that means they are turned up and hungry.. I am sure you could pull it off with the best conditions.. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

i read an article on catching sheep on the fly the author swore the best way to entice a strike was to cast at its tail...


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Gator McKlusky said:


> Great post! You know your stuff. I have seen it done on the flats along the icw north of Jacksonville on a crab pattern when the sheepies were in shallow water on the flats. Some of them actually tail like a redfish. Have not seen it done in deep water on structure though.



I've had a lot of shots at them in shallow water but haven't found the right fly. BTW... when I say "lots of shots" I'm talking about 8 - 10 so I'm no expert. From talking to some guides over in LA, they catch them occassionally when sight fishing for reds but it's sporadic and they can be very "moody".


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

#6 martian toad. Now go get those jokers.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmmm ... I may have to tie some sand flea patterns or something and give it a shot again. Nothing ventured, nothing gained, and nothing to lose.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

google image search "mole crab fly" for some pretty dope results


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

timeflies said:


> google image search "mole crab fly" for some pretty dope results


 I have a few epoxy back sand flea flies for pomps. I'll give them a shot. 

I like your laid back approach ... are you a California cracker?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

timeflies said:


> #6 martian toad. Now go get those jokers.


Interesting...thanks for that!


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

There is a man named Paul who used to run Quality Reel Repair in Shalimar (I assume he still does) who used to target them on the fly 15 years ago when they were on flats and edges of shore grass. The pattern did not exactly mimic crab or shrimp. It just looked a little "crustaceanish". I believe it was an orange shade and had silicone legs as I recall.
Fisherdad1


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Fisherdad1 said:


> There is a man named Paul who used to run Quality Reel Repair in Shalimar (I assume he still does) who used to target them on the fly 15 years ago when they were on flats and edges of shore grass. The pattern did not exactly mimic crab or shrimp. It just looked a little "crustaceanish". I believe it was an orange shade and had silicone legs as I recall.
> Fisherdad1


I tie a supremehair shrimp with silicone legs the pompano seem to like. Might try it in a little smaller version and add orange flash. Not opposed to a little dip in scent if needs be...:thumbsup:


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

This is going to try to come up as a printable file, just click cancel if it asks you. This cat has it figured out though. 


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?action=print;num=1354558679


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

I will need to locate some flats holding fish, but I would certainly put the time in to try and land one.


----------



## Kefhllie (Mar 14, 2014)

the best way to entice a strike was to cast at its tail...


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Fisherdad1 said:


> There is a man named Paul who used to run Quality Reel Repair in Shalimar (I assume he still does) who used to target them on the fly 15 years ago when they were on flats and edges of shore grass. The pattern did not exactly mimic crab or shrimp. It just looked a little "crustaceanish". I believe it was an orange shade and had silicone legs as I recall.
> Fisherdad1


Think you are talking about his junkyard dog pattern, I haven't tried it but I hear it works well for redfish and other species. He is no longer in Shalimar, but he runs his shop out of his house now and is always there to help, killer rod builder and rod/reel repair shop. Also an accomplished fly fisherman and will take the time to show you how to tie a pattern or sell you a few he already tied. Wealth of info imho.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Russian said:


> Think you are talking about his junkyard dog pattern, I haven't tried it but I hear it works well for redfish and other species. He is no longer in Shalimar, but he runs his shop out of his house now and is always there to help, killer rod builder and rod/reel repair shop. Also an accomplished fly fisherman and will take the time to show you how to tie a pattern or sell you a few he already tied. Wealth of info imho.


Anyone know how to contact Paul? Thanks


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Sent you his number


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks Russian... I'll give him a call and let him know what we're scheming.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

SupremeHair said:


> I tie a supremehair shrimp with silicone legs the pompano seem to like. Might try it in a little smaller version and add orange flash. Not opposed to a little dip in scent if needs be…:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> NOT KOSHER!
> ...


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

a said:


> SupremeHair said:
> 
> 
> > I tie a supremehair shrimp with silicone legs the pompano seem to like. Might try it in a little smaller version and add orange flash. Not opposed to a little dip in scent if needs be…:thumbsup:
> ...


----------

